# Patriot or Corsair Memory?



## Arjai (May 30, 2012)

My Bro has an Acer Aspire 5517 that we have upgraded to a Turon 64 x2. Now comes the memory upgrade.

He has 3 gigs of 5300 and the MoBo supports 6400 2 x 2 gig.

I can get the Patriot, from FRY's, at the store my bro lives by, OR, I can get the Corsair, from Amazon, with free shipping.

So, they are the same price. I've heard good things about both, which should we get?

Let the debate begin!!


----------



## suraswami (May 30, 2012)

The Crucial memory link from Amazon shows Corsair memory.

You can't go wrong with any of those brands.  I would go with Corsair as they are more compatible, stable and less headache.

Before you make a purchase check on their website if that ram is compatible with the laptop.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 30, 2012)

Get the Patriots just cause its local for you and don't have to wait, its like getting overnight shipping lol


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2012)

suraswami said:


> The Crucial memory link from Amazon shows Corsair memory.
> 
> You can't go wrong with any of those brands.  I would go with Corsair as they are more compatible, stable and less headache.
> 
> Before you make a purchase check on their website if that ram is compatible with the laptop.





JrRacinFan said:


> Get the Patriots just cause its local for you and don't have to wait, its like getting overnight shipping lol



OK, oops on my part! Corsair, Corsair, Corsair!! I was surfing a bunch of sites and got ass backwards. Thanks for the catch.

JR, I'm leaving it up to him. He has Amazon Prime, free 2 day ship or a bus ride across town and local tax.

So, unless the Patriot is better by a wide margin, I'm sure he will skip the Bus ride. 

P.S. I've heard good things about both and have some Corsair memory I have had no problems with.

I have researched the Memory, completely. 6400 DDR2 2 x2 gigs is completely compatible.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2012)

Arjai said:


> OK, oops on my part! Corsair, Corsair, Corsair!! I was surfing a bunch of sites and got ass backwards. Thanks for the catch.
> 
> JR, I'm leaving it up to him. He has Amazon Prime, free 2 day ship or a bus ride across town and local tax.
> 
> ...



Just order up a single 2GB SoDimm and replace the 1GB with the 2GB....it will cost less than 1/2 the price and the performance hit in doing so on a laptop is minimal.... 

Add on a stack of DVD-r discs to the order with the savings or a large pizza and a couple of ice cold beers! 

Is the OS on the laptop 64bit? If it is 32bit you won't see the full 4GB anyway (more like 3.25GB)


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2012)

Norton said:


> Just order up a single 2GB SoDimm and replace the 1GB with the 2GB....it will cost less than 1/2 the price and the performance hit in doing so on a laptop is minimal....
> 
> Add on a stack of DVD-r discs to the order with the savings or a large pizza and a couple of ice cold beers!
> 
> Is the OS on the laptop 64bit? If it is 32bit you won't see the full 4GB anyway (more like 3.25GB)



My Brother is running Win7 64 so no problems there. He currently has 3 gigs of 5300 on two SODIMMS. He wanted to know if he could get more and faster, so 6400 is faster and 4 is bigger than 3.


----------



## Norton (May 30, 2012)

Arjai said:


> My Brother is running Win7 64 so no problems there. He currently has 3 gigs of 5300 on two SODIMMS. He wanted to know if he could get more and faster, so 6400 is faster and 4 is bigger than 3.



That laptop only supports up to 5300 (DDR2 667) so buying 6400 (DDR2 800) ram will only downclock back to 5300....

Best bet is to pick up one 2GB stick of 5300 or 6400 ram and hold onto the extra cash for something else


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 30, 2012)

Pick up a 2GB module to go with the other 2GB you already got installed (take out the 1GB module) use the money you saved and put it towards an SSD or faster hard drive.


----------



## suraswami (May 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> That laptop only supports up to 5300 (DDR2 667) so buying 6400 (DDR2 800) ram will only downclock back to 5300....
> 
> Best bet is to pick up one 2GB stick of 5300 or 6400 ram and hold onto the extra cash for something else





FreedomEclipse said:


> Pick up a 2GB module to go with the other 2GB you already got installed (take out the 1GB module) use the money you saved and put it towards an SSD or faster hard drive.



+1

I didn't realise you already had 3GB.  For W7, 3GB is plenty.  Going from 667 to 800 is not going to make much of a difference.  Don't upgrade, save all the money and drink beer all night ha ha.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

suraswami said:


> +1
> 
> I didn't realise you already had 3GB.  For W7, 3GB is plenty.  Going from 667 to 800 is not going to make much of a difference.  Don't upgrade, save all the money and drink beer all night ha ha.



2GB is plenty - I had a 14.1" laptop with 2GB 667mhz DDR2, Intel T2300 that was running W7 ultimate just fine. Never had any issues at all. It was my 'gaming' machine while on the move. the X1600MR on it ran things quite well. Never had problems playing L4D or any of the CoDs on it. Even played Oblivion on it! real beast of laptop back in its day.

W7 is great at memory management. I got 8GB in my current laptop, the only time i saw it use more then 4GB was when it was new and downloading/installing windows updates


----------



## Arjai (May 31, 2012)

Norton said:


> That laptop only supports up to 5300 (DDR2 667) so buying 6400 (DDR2 800) ram will only downclock back to 5300....
> 
> Best bet is to pick up one 2GB stick of 5300 or 6400 ram and hold onto the extra cash for something else



Why do you say that? I found it supports 6400, on the ?Crucial memory thingy.

OK, found an Acer Spec sheet, just now. It doesn't support 6400, you are right. Time to start over...


----------



## Arjai (May 31, 2012)

OK, I found some 5300 from Patriot, Crucial and Corsair.

The Corsair, is the 'Value Select' stuff. Does it compare to the Patriot or Crucial? I like Corsair but don't know about the 'Value Select' stuff.

They are all 28 or 29 dollars for a single 2 gig SODIMM. 

So, what's the consensus?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

Value select is fine, I had the same set myself before i sold off my old laptop. afaik they are still running in the same laptop after 3 or 4 years


----------



## Arjai (May 31, 2012)

We decided to stay with the 3 gigs he has. I had him watch his memory Tachometer while I had him do a bunch of things. It peaked once for a second. It stayed below 75% the rest of the time. So, that's that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 31, 2012)

below 75%??? does he really have that much crap loaded up on his laptop?? general usage on my laptop never really goes above 1-1.3GB


----------



## Arjai (Jun 18, 2012)

Yea, he plays a bunch of games from Game House. Silly thing he does is he keeps a bunch of them on his task bar, minimized! So, that eats up a bunch of his memory.

I have spent many hours talking to him about this! However, last week, the last time I remote assisted him, they were gone! 

Amazing but, the old bird actually listens to me, once in a while! 

He mentioned to me that his boot time was cut in half since he dumped them off his task bar. I told him so, he was amazed that I was right!  He's in his 60's and this is his first comp. I try *real *hard to give him a long leash!


----------

